# Snow Slides



## roofny (Mar 18, 2010)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I live where lots of snow does not happen, but I see the purpose of the slides. But from an esthetic standpoint, they don't look that good


I am not a big fan of the look either, but it's not my house.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

now see i like the look of some metal on a house,its a time honored method that while not common is often seen in higher altitude snow country areas


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

roofny said:


> Once on site the first thing I did was cut and hem the bottoms to be able to crimp around the drip edge. Mind you I was not able to hem these in my brake because the standing seams would hit the jaws before you could put the metal into the brake. So, they were all bent by hand.


By hand meaning hand brake or this?









When we have a metal/shingle interface we usually ice and water under the metal, and then also run a course up under the shingles, but lapping onto the metal as a drainage plane.

I like the look of them, btw. Nice job.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

roofny said:


> Also it is a standing mechanical seam, so I guess my biggest worry is flattening the top for shingles to sit over. I can easily crimp the bottom to the drip edge.


Seems like the manufacturer would have been able to come up with something better than that. I'm thinking something like flat coil under the shingles with a hem to lock into the top of the panel. Boxed and sealed ends that don't go under the shingles at all. 

Perhaps similar to this, but the other way around with the transition flashing lapping onto the panel: http://www.dmimetals.com/sections/products/details/pdf/DL15SL15SLB15/DL15-9.1.pdf

Tricky detail, that's for sure.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

this is the folder i used to use when i thought metal roofing was fun:whistlingnotice the offset for 180 bends


----------



## roofny (Mar 18, 2010)

jmiller said:


> Seems like the manufacturer would have been able to come up with something better than that. I'm thinking something like flat coil under the shingles with a hem to lock into the top of the panel. Boxed and sealed ends that don't go under the shingles at all.
> 
> Perhaps similar to this, but the other way around with the transition flashing lapping onto the panel: http://www.dmimetals.com/sections/products/details/pdf/DL15SL15SLB15/DL15-9.1.pdf
> 
> Tricky detail, that's for sure.


 
Thanks for the positive feedback everyone. Jmiller, I agree with you, and that was why I called them for their bp(best practice), they suggested what I ended up doing. I assumed they would have suggested something similiar to what you posted (but flipped around).


----------

